# black screen on starting need for speed most wanted



## yash (Dec 7, 2005)

i was wondering all this time that the problem was my graphics card but even after i installed the latest graphics card drivers on my inspiron600m with mobility radon 9000 the game starts,i see some police lights flashing in the right center of the screen for just less than a secong and then the screen is all black with just my mouse pointer.i can move around the pointer meaning the pc is not hanged but still the game wont work.i just have to alt+f4 the game every time. please help.i`m going to install the patch today. and then will post an update too.


----------



## satanlives (Dec 7, 2005)

amm have you checked out  nfs mw official support guide is ur card mentioned in it??? im guessing ur card cnt play the game...


----------



## yash (Dec 8, 2005)

i can play the demo but havin problems with the full version.i instaled a normal to blak edition converter patch that i got from gamecopyworld.com


----------

